# [Suse 9.1] Komme über Router nicht ins inet



## XeN (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo, 

habe eben auf meinem PC Suse Linux 9,1 installiert und komme nicht mehr über meinen Router (DLink 614+) ins Internet.

Hab bei mir auf der Arbeit schon mal Suse Linux 9.1 installiert, da musste ich lediglich die ip des Routers bei den Einstellungen der Netzwerkkarte eintragen und es ging. Nur bei mir zu Hause scheint das nicht ganz so einfach zu sein.


Kann mir jemand sagen was ich noch so ausprobieren kann oder woran es noch liegen könnte

mfg XeN


----------



## Lampe (5. Juni 2004)

DNS einstellen!                          in */etc/resolv.conf*
GATEWAY einstellen!                 *route add default gw IP*
IP einstellen!                              *ifconfig eth0 IP*



oder alles per dhcp!

*prompt $/: dhclient eth0*


----------



## XeN (6. Juni 2004)

Hat irgendwie auch nicht geklappt.

Hat jemand noch einen anderen Vorschlag?


----------



## Lampe (6. Juni 2004)

Gab es Fehlermeldungen?

Denn das ist eine ganz normale Prozetur das einzustellen...


----------



## XeN (6. Juni 2004)

Ne leider nicht. 

Das einzige was sich geändert hat ist, das ich jetzt wenn ich zum beispiel meinen FTP anpinge die Fehlermeldung bekomme das der Host nicht zu erreichen ist. Vorher hab ich direkt die meldung "Network not Reachable" bekommen.

Hab auch schon überlegt obs am Router liegt. Aber der DHCP verteilt wegen Port forwarding immer die Selbe IP an die MAC adresse meines PC und das Klappt auch jetzt noch. 

mfg XeN


----------



## Sway (6. Juni 2004)

1.) Funktioniert die Netzwerkkarte überhaupt? Ping mal deinen Router an.
2.) Wenn das klappt, was steht in deiner /etc/resolv.conf. -->    *cat /etc/resolv.conf*


----------



## XeN (7. Juni 2004)

habs herraus gefunden.

Hatte 2 Netzwerkkarten eingebaut. Habe eine ausgebaut und nun gehts.


Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe =).

mfg XeN


----------



## Lampe (7. Juni 2004)

Hattest du für beide Karten das selbe Subnetz angegeben?
Bzw. zwei Gateways mit der selben Metric?


Ein Tipp von mir wen du mal wieder Probleme haben solltest, schreib das nächste mal genauer was für ein Szenario du hast!


----------



## XeN (7. Juni 2004)

Werde ich machen, dachte nur das es nicht so wichtig ist.


----------

